# Pennywort is turn clear and then rot. Please help.



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I have had this problem with my creeping jenny before, but I just gave up on it. However, it is now happening to my new pennywort. Some leaves are turning clear and then they just rot. Any ideas/suggestions?

Here is my tank parameters:

PH: 6.7
Nitrite: <= 0.25 ppm
Nitrate: 20 ppm
GH: 125 ppm
KH: 53.7 ppm
Lighting: 7 hours of 4 watt/gal
CO2: 1.5 bubbles per second
Tank size: 29 gal

I have discuses in the tank, so the pH is set lower than 7. I am a novice in the balancing the water parameters, but is my GH too high? Do I need to soften it?

Thank you.

Jim


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*discus*

hopefully you don't have that many discus in a 29g. I wouldnt go more then 2, and they will eventually out grow it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say your GH is certainly not too high for your plants. but I can't tell what is causing the pennywort to die back. A picture always helps. Specifically what are you fertilizing with? Are you making any water changes? What is the substrate? Are there any plants in the tank that are growing well? Are you using anything other than CO2 to keep the pH lower than 7? 20 ppm nitrate seems a tad high, but shouldn't be the cause of the damage to the pennywort.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

HeyPK,

Here are the answer to your questions. Thank you for helping.

I am fertilizing with the following once a week:
Flourish Nitrogen
Flourish Potassium
Flourish
Kent Iron

I also use Flourish Excel once a day.

Water Change: 25% to 50% once a week.

Substrate: Eco Complete with a little bit of Onyx sand on top

Plants that are doing well:
Baby Tears
Broad Leaf Chain Sword (Echinodorus quadricostatus)
Purple Cabomba (but no longer purple)
Nana (Anubias barteri v. 'Nana')

Plants that are NOT doing well:
Java Fern (Have them for years, and now they are turning black)
Pennywort (Turn Clear and Rot)

Only using the CO2 to keep the pH down.

Jim



HeyPK said:


> I would say your GH is certainly not too high for your plants. but I can't tell what is causing the pennywort to die back. A picture always helps. Specifically what are you fertilizing with? Are you making any water changes? What is the substrate? Are there any plants in the tank that are growing well? Are you using anything other than CO2 to keep the pH lower than 7? 20 ppm nitrate seems a tad high, but shouldn't be the cause of the damage to the pennywort.


----------

